# Cyprus has highest cancer survival rate



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ScienceDaily (May 4, 2010) — The most comprehensive assessment to date of global adult mortality appears April 30, in The Lancet. The study shows that across countries, inequality in adult mortality has grown to the point where adult men in Swaziland -- the country with the worst mortality rate -- now have a probability of premature death that is nine times the mortality rate of the best country, Cyprus


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/05/100501013616.htm


----------

